# I`ll be ... !!! a Garnet Phaser Tone RT 18 pedal !!!



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I didn't even know these existed ! 

I went to pick this up just because it sz Garnet on the thing. I dealt with the seller in the past and this guy is selling stuff that he does not want to sell... he`s moving in an old folks home... very hard to deal with. 

The pedal needs work, does not work properly at the moment. Had to buy the Fuzz Wah pedal to get the Garnet Phaser… lol 

Here is the duo as I got them:


After a good cleaning.


Didn't need this baby since I already have this TR-6 Fuzz Wah but wanted the Garnet...


Happy about this one since its a Garnet !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Actually its a re-branded Shin-Ei RT-18 Phaser but its still cool ! 


I downloaded the schematic from the internet and hope the fixing won't be to difficult.


Hey ! its a Garnet !!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats! Nice score.

Boy, does that ever look like a derivative of the Honey "Psychedelic Machine", a pre-Shin-Ei device.

http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/honey/psychedelicmachine#







.

Actually, the RT-18 designation makes it a clone of the, gulp, "Resley-Tone", one of the earliest Uni-Vibe type devices that were viewed as acceptable (and more easily luggable) substitutes for Leslie (Resley) speakers. I hesitate to turn it into a joke about Japanese pronunciation, but I suspect that's where the English name for the pedal came about. I have a Japanese DIY effects-pedal book, and even they listed one circuit as a "Franger". I doubt anyone was trying to be cute. My guess is that someone was tasked with providing English titles and labelling, and when asked what to call it, the person providing the info pronounced it as they could, mistakes and all, and that got transliterated to English labelling. Hence "Franger" and "Resley-Tone.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nifty scoop fer sure!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> one of the earliest Uni-Vibe type devices that were viewed as acceptable (and more easily luggable) substitutes for Leslie (Resley) speakers.


I don't get it !?! 

My Resley 925 is just as portable !


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very cool pedal. Unique.

Crazy place for input/output connectors, though. What were they thinking?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

double post !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Very cool pedal. Unique.
> 
> Crazy place for input/output connectors, though. What were they thinking?



Worst place in the world for input output ! You need 90 degree connectors or the foot switch is a no go...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Worst place in the world for input output ! You need 90 degree connectors or the foot switch is a no go...


Lol. Makes it even more charming.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Very cool pedal. Unique.
> 
> Crazy place for input/output connectors, though. What were they thinking?


Keep in mind that the pedal is coming from an era when a) NO ONE would be using more than a single effect unit, and b) NOBODY would have anything on the floor for a gig.

Bear in mind that many of the earliest pedals were as far from "pedalboard-friendly" as one can imagine. Think of the old Dan Armstrong boxes, or earliest EHX units, that plugged into you guitar jack, or the earliest Maestro fuzzes, that had one jack, and a hard-wired connecting cable.

"Convenience" is a rather modern development!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Absolutely true. A string of them on the floor was not what people were thinking about.

But they did come out with some interesting ideas back then. Not the same old '3 sizes of boxes' cookie cutter pedals we have now. How about foot adjustable knobs, tweaking while you wank?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Since in the past I had to repair a Shin-Ei TR-6 Fuzz Wah that also was DOA , I had an Idea were to look for problems. I spent 2 hrs yesterday night going over all the solder joints with my hot iron and this morning went over all the switch's , pots and input jacks since bad grounding on any of these will result with no sound. The pedal now works flawlessly... just need to go over the pots again the clean and lube them.

Almost done!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Since in the past I had to repair a Shin-Ei TR-6 Fuzz Wah that also was DOA , I had an Idea were to look for problems. I spent 2 hrs yesterday night going over all the solder joints with my hot iron and this morning went over all the switch's , pots and input jacks since bad grounding on any of these will result with no sound. The pedal now works flawlessly... just need to go over the pots again the clean and lube them.
> 
> Almost done!


Whoohoo!! Well done!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Aw dude, you always find the coolest shit. Congrats.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

M


Frenchy99 said:


> Since in the past I had to repair a Shin-Ei TR-6 Fuzz Wah that also was DOA , I had an Idea were to look for problems. I spent 2 hrs yesterday night going over all the solder joints with my hot iron and this morning went over all the switch's , pots and input jacks since bad grounding on any of these will result with no sound. The pedal now works flawlessly... just need to go over the pots again the clean and lube them.
> 
> Almost done!


Many folks find that the many 10uf electrolytic caps can dry out over the intervening 40+ years, and just make it a default action to replace them. If one does take that step, make special note of the polarity/orientation of the caps, since the + and - sides can be pointing in opposite direction, depending on where they are in the circuit.

I will also note that, at the time, manufacturers and players seemed to feel that the "natural" order of things was always fuzz-into-wah, since that exaggerates the wah's filtering action. However, as many since have learned, sometimes wah-into-fuzz delivers preferred sounds. Though it risks devaluing the pedal's "vintage" status, if it was mine, I'd install an order-flipper switch.

Finally, most octave-up fuzzes will include a pair of diodes to ground on the output. This is also true of the TR-6. Many mistakenly believe that this is what is responsible for the fuzz. Actually, if you take the diodes completely out, you still got monster fuzz. I've come to the belief that the diodes are included to serve as a simple limiter. Octaves only seem to "bloom" after the note is held for a while. Unfortunately, when the volume drops, as it normally does, that bloom doesn't seem to happen until the note is on its way out. The diodes keep the volume level relatively constant. Unfortunately they still do add a bit of clipping beyond what the basic circuit does. One can keep the limiting function and reduce some of the unwanted clipping by inserting a small-value resistor (100-470 ohms) between ground and the ground end of the diodes.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I will also note that, at the time, manufacturers and players seemed to feel that the "natural" order of things was always fuzz-into-wah, since that exaggerates the wah's filtering action. However, as many since have learned, sometimes wah-into-fuzz delivers preferred sounds. Though it risks devaluing the pedal's "vintage" status, if it was mine, I'd install an order-flipper switch


Since I have 2 of these, might be a good idea to do one with the switch. Any chance you might have a schematic of this mod ?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Since I have 2 of these, might be a good idea to do one with the switch. Any chance you might have a schematic of this mod ?


I'll try and drum something up on Saturday. I'll be at the Festival Sonore on Sunday. Maybe bring the pedal by and I'll show you where everything goes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

After some poking around, your RT-18 would seem to be identical to the Shin-Ei PT-18, with the exception of the legending. Where the Garnet indicates "Shift", the Shin-Ei says "Phase". Interesting that the speed control is a switch, rather than pot-based, and designates time-signatures.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I'll try and drum something up on Saturday. I'll be at the Festival Sonore on Sunday. Maybe bring the pedal by and I'll show you where everything goes.


Cool ! I didn't know of that show !?! 

Are you exposing ?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> After some poking around, your RT-18 would seem to be identical to the Shin-Ei PT-18, with the exception of the legending. Where the Garnet indicates "Shift", the Shin-Ei says "Phase". Interesting that the speed control is a switch, rather than pot-based, and designates time-signatures.



My pedal is a Shin-Ei pedal, Garnet just slapped a sticker with the Garnet logo on it. The push on button sz Shin-ei on mine.

Based on the different years, You could have phase, shift or even Resley on the selection switch.


----------

